# Mollie W/ clamped fins



## nedla (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all.
I left my aquariums for a week, starting the 14th(of June) and ending the 
20th. My mom was feeding the fish, but water changes were put off untill I was back. In my 20 gal., I had 2 guppies, 3 mollies, 3 platys, and a few live plants.

When I got back, 1 molly had died (unfortunate incounter with the filter):-(.
On the 21st I did a 20% wc. On the 22nd I saw one molly swimming with clamped fins. 

Some days she sits near ( about 1cm. from) the bottom, others she is fine. Sometimes she just clamps her fins on and off all day. Seems fine today. At first I thought she was having labored swimming. Only yesterday did I realize that her fins were clamped.

Sorry I don't know the water perameters (sp?). Flake diet. Don't have a test kit yet. My water was treated with coppersafe and aquarium salt. I did NOT add the coppersafe back during my last wc as there are no more symptoms of external parasites, and I forgot to add the dose of aquarium salt( I did not go back and add it because I am about to do another wc tomorrow).
My question is this: Any ideas what the cause is?
My other fish in the same tank are fine, including the other molly.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bigger water change. Rule 1, fish-sitters always overfeed. This + no water changes killed the first fish and the filter grabbed up the corpse. Dead fish cause more ammonia and then nitrite. If you aren't going to test your water, do 2 or 3 very large water changes in a row (one a day) to get the water quality back up and hope your fish didn't come down with an illness from stress.


----------



## nedla (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks emc7.


----------

